# Peter Blake, may he RIP



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Pirated and murdered in Brazil, somewhere along the amazon.

for those who don''t know, he skippered the New Zealand boat in 1995 which beat Dennis Connor in the America''s Cup. Not to mention may other races (whitbread, sydney-hobart, etc.)


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I am still in a state of shock. Peter Blake was an amazing guy. He was a two time America''s Cup skipper from New Zealand and managed the last New Zealand America''s Cup defense. He was skipper of the first boat to break Jules Verne Trophy for a less than 80 day circumnavigation. He won the Whitbread something like 5 times and I believe managed the last running. He was high up in Cousteau''s organization and was in an expedition up the Amazon to publizize the environmental issues of development along the Amazon. He was supposedly shot to death by ''pirates''. He was only 53. He lived a lot of life in those 53 years but the sailing world lost a great guy way too soon. 

Jeff


----------

